# Deer Damage



## Kmbradley (Feb 15, 2010)

We live in the suburbs between MD and DC and have a deer problem. Now that we are currently under tons of snow, the deer are eating my pine trees - OK, they are destroying them. There is nothing (believe me, we have tried everything!!!!) to deter the deer. How can I save my trees? I am worried about them. There are probably 10 or so that we fear we will lose. I know people say fences work - we have seen them stand on the hind legs to reach the leaves. I have never seen anything like it. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Pruning tips, etc. We just want to save them - can't afford new trees!

thanks.

k


----------



## indiansprings (Feb 15, 2010)

Shotgun and birdshot use 6's or 71/2's, after they get burnt a time or two they'll stay away, if the shooting noise is an issue, buy a high quality air rifle like RWS or Gamo, shoot them in the azz. Take up bowhunting, eliminate and eat the problem.


----------



## Kmbradley (Feb 15, 2010)

Tried that too!! Although my husband and a few neighbors are looking into bow hunting. These animals are so braising. They are out all hours of the day. All the neighbors have dogs - seems like the deer are making friends with them. They have even been within a few feet of me, while I have been weeding. If you know any hunters in my area - let me know; just need to schedule something when the tree hugger "the deer were here first" neighbor isn't home! Before winter came - we counted as many as 40 deer in my 2 acre yard.


----------



## Burvol (Feb 15, 2010)

Go online for an organic, spray on deterent. They usually contain (no kidding) cheyane pepper, beaten eggs (to stick), amonia, and even some call for human piss.


----------



## Kmbradley (Feb 15, 2010)

Did that too. It works for a few days or until it rains. Believe me, I have tried everything "organic" first. Pee, Hair, Irish Spring Soap. The deer get used to it the smell after a few days.


----------



## Burvol (Feb 15, 2010)

Kmbradley said:


> Did that too. It works for a few days or until it rains. Believe me, I have tried everything "organic" first. Pee, Hair, Irish Spring Soap. The deer get used to it the smell after a few days.



It's snowing and accumulating, obviously the deer are low on forage they can paw up. They need to eat something. I love to hunt deer; was probably my best sport in life until I really got serious about fishing and log cutting. Even though I like to hunt and eat them religously, I find great enjoyment in watching them just be deer. Your trees will be fine.


----------



## Dale (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, her trees will be fine to a point. I planted 1500 pines about 5 years ago in hopes of getting a small pine grove started. Tons of work to do, and for my return, I fed my deer herd for a winter. We hunt, and we kill, and they keep coming back in prolific numbers. They are a very resourceful animal.

You didn't mention how high your trees are. You will have what is called a "browse line". In other words, the Deer will eat everything within reach, even on hind-legs, and in your woods and on your pines, you will find this very distinct line of nothing below that line that is worthy of a Deer's appetite growing below that level. Hunting is indeed the best method of control. Problem is though, local/community laws prevent it as a viable means in most cases.


----------



## Kmbradley (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Dale. My husband is from Elizabethtown PA. And some of his friends come down to bow hunt. Luckily we live in an area where the county turns its head to hunting on private property - well, bow hunting anyway. As you said, it seems no matter how many are killed they keep multiplying in great numbers and are very resourceful.


----------



## rob b (Feb 16, 2010)

This works good with my garden. Get an electric fencer used for cattle hang aluminum pie pans with peanut butter on them. After the deer lick it once they will not be back. it realy works!


----------



## Dale (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah Rob, she just has to make sure she doesn't live by a PETA member (People Eating Tasty Animals), or she may get a hassle.

By the way, if God didn't want us eating Deer, why did he make them out of meat ?


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 16, 2010)

I feel you pain, we have had the deer strip about 250 trees this winter


----------



## Kmbradley (Feb 16, 2010)

Luckily, I only have 1 neighbor who is "the deer were here first and I don't mind sharing" person. The rest of us are trying to figure out how to keep the deer in her yard. Then there another neighbor who won't say anything if it is just bow hunting. 

I do like the electric fence idea. We are not to far from Camp David, and I was recently talking to the owner of an orchard that backs to Camp David and she said that they do the peanut butter trick.

Thanks!


----------



## Blazin (Feb 16, 2010)

Call in the Blazinator  ....if the other suggestions don't work.


----------



## rob b (Feb 16, 2010)

Had deer for dinner last night. It was tasty!


----------



## tree md (Feb 16, 2010)

Can be very challenging to keep them from killing young Pines. Older trees will survive but when they are making browse lines they are doing harm to the ecosystem that can take decades to reverse. I have known several to try to keep them from killing young Pines with not much luck. I think the little fences one friend tried didn't even work. I have another friend who researched and totally landscaped his place with plants that the deer won't eat. 

I have a friend who is a Lockheed contractor and Air Force consultant who is not to far from you. He owns a bow pro shop and has several contacts in the hunting community. I am sure he could organize an urban bow hunt to help you with your problem. I will be seeing him next week when we meet in TX for a bowhunt for wild hogs. I could mention it to him for you if you want. Just PM me if you are interested.

Here are some browse lines I snapped a picture of a couple of weeks ago. Notice how they have picked nearly every plant clean of leaves:


----------



## isaaccarlson (Feb 16, 2010)

*Chances are your area is the best souce of food*

and that is why they keep coming back....If you keep them away they will starve. The best way is to shoot them and give them to your friends to eat. If I lived closer I would take them off your hands. You could always have a GTG and have a deer raffle.....


----------



## Dale (Feb 16, 2010)

HAHA !!! Isaac. Those suburban Deer damage areas are a bowhunters dream. They all try to make inroads within the communities to get their butts up in a tree. The lure is usually the Trophy Buck that can put 4 1/2 years behind them, and get into that P&Y and even B&C status. Many community groups are leery of this hunter mentality of only wanting to harvest the large Buck, and passing on all others. That's why some here in PA make it mandatory to shoot at least 1 Doe before a Buck can be harvested.


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 16, 2010)

proper deer management requires shooting lots of does.


----------



## Blazin (Feb 16, 2010)

And a grill...


----------



## Wishie22 (Feb 16, 2010)

I was just watching a discovery channel episode on most dangerous animals in US to humans. 

#1 was deer. Had three jump in front of the vehicles last year alone, all avoided but were within a couple feet. Thanks to peripheral view, gut feelings, and some good brakes. If you see one slow down since they usually more.

What many don't understand that if the population is not controlled mother nature will control the #'s. Starvation/famine are much worse for the animal to suffer through. Seen many carcases in the woods after a long bad winter with little nut production.

Maine has been going through mother nature controlling the population the past couple of years. With the high snow amounts the coyotes were using the logging roads to herd and trap them.


----------



## tree md (Feb 16, 2010)

Wishie22 said:


> I was just watching a discovery channel episode on most dangerous animals in US to humans.
> 
> #1 was deer. Had three jump in front of the vehicles last year alone, all avoided but were within a couple feet. Thanks to peripheral view, gut feelings, and some good brakes. If you see one slow down since they usually more.
> 
> ...



Yes, mother nature will most certainly take care of her own. Deer are not unlike rabbits very much when left unchecked. Rabbits are a good model because it is well known of their breeding and life cycle. Rabbits reproduce very fast and reach a point where their habitat will no longer support the exploding population. The population then crashes and the whole cycle starts over again.

Deer do the same thing but on a much larger scale when left unchecked. Not only do they destroy their own habitat when they get to the point of making browse lines, they destroy it for most other animals where the rabbit does not. Left unchecked to the point where they are making browse lines they are reaching critical mass and the population is about to crash (in a forest setting). Once they have done the damage to the ecosystem it can take more than a decade for the habitat to rebound to the point where it will support a good herd of deer or anything else. That is why hunting is the best tool to keep deer in check and maintain healthy herd numbers for the sake of the deer and all other animal populations.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Feb 16, 2010)

*get an Air Force Condor and a 9mm barrel.......*

would do a number on a deer without doing much/any collateral damage.


----------



## indiansprings (Feb 16, 2010)

We had a herd of 18 or 19 that would be on our alfalfa field every evening, about three or four years ago, we had losts of Laotian's move into our area from Michigan and Minnesota to take part in a 2% government loan guarantee program on poultry farms to the Lao's. My lord if you see a deer now it's a miracle, they see a vehicle stop and their in high gear. Between them and the illegal immigrants that work in the chicken plants wildlife has taken a beating in our area. You ought to see them fish, string nets across the creeks, rivers and get a bunch of beaters walking downstream. It's hurt the small mouth fishing in our area.


----------



## deer slayer (Feb 16, 2010)

I bow hunted 2 properties in Montgomery co MD. The deer came through like a train. After taking 9 of them (all does), they got a little skittish..It was nothing to see 20 to 40 deer in an afternoon. I donated some but filled 3 chest freezers first. As far as trophy hunting, not in my game plan either. I've never tried to eat antlers don't think I ever will....If they present me a shot first, It gets whacked...These owners invested in the fencing prior to allowing hunters, they pawed through it like it was butter....


----------



## deer slayer (Feb 16, 2010)

About the neighbors, MD bow season comes in pretty early. September 15, lots a foliage on trees still. What they don't see wont hurt them!!!


----------



## Treecutr (Feb 16, 2010)

Dale said:


> Yeah Rob, she just has to make sure she doesn't live by a PETA member (People Eating Tasty Animals), or she may get a hassle.
> 
> By the way, if God didn't want us eating Deer, why did he make them out of meat ?





I love Deer................................................right next to my mashed potatoes!!!


----------



## Wishie22 (Feb 16, 2010)

isaaccarlson said:


> get an Air Force Condor and a 9mm barrel.......would do a number on a deer without doing much/any collateral damage.



You got me to do some research.
But that pellet gun currently does not have a 9mm option (might drop like a rock, its just a larger caliper).
Offered in .177 (4.5mm), .20 (5.0mm), .22 (5.5mm)
Typical Groups in 1" at 75 yards

For that price I would get a Ruger 10/22 target
1/2" group at 50 yards. 
Allot more fun and you can mod these as much as your heart desires
Ever see what one will do when set up to shoot stingers properly. I would favor this over the condor, but still not for deer...you have to be one excellent marksmen for that. 

If 9mm is your choice, I seen a few Beretta rifles. Just not recommended for hunting as one may typically think, more like an assault. 

I can recall tracking them for several hundred yards after being shot with 12 gauge slugs.


----------



## mndlawn (Feb 17, 2010)

*DeerPro*

We have had great luck with DeerPro Winter Formula.


----------



## Dale (Feb 17, 2010)

> You ought to see them fish, string nets across the creeks, rivers and get a bunch of beaters walking downstream. It's hurt the small mouth fishing in our area.



IndianSprings, don't you have wildife/fish agents down there ? Wardens. PA does a fair job at weeding out consistent poachers. Maybe all you residents can form some sort of action committee to try and get them caught. Probably sly little Devil's eh ? Black outfits and work under the cover of darkness.


----------



## purplewg (Feb 17, 2010)

The electric fence charger is what we used a few times. If you want to find them in the morning, run a bare 115VAC line and hang those pie plates from them. Your breakfast will be waiting for you in the morning right where they stood.

We have a huge hog problem here. Tearing up pastures, sod fields, hay fields, crops, you name it.


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 17, 2010)

A practically fool proof barrier for deer is TWO fences, set about 3' apart. They can jump one, but they won't try two.


----------



## tree md (Feb 17, 2010)

I have heard that Moth balls will keep them away but I've never tried it myself.


----------



## poulson01 (Feb 18, 2010)

I hate to say it but unless you get the whole neighborhood (maybe even the whole town) on board, you don't stand a chance. I've tried everything I can think of.
Netting, they get wise to it and rip it to pieces. 
Electric fences, you can bait them and they'll work. You have to walk the fence twice a day to keep it baited and to make sure a deer hasn't walked through it. Eventually, it'll fail and the deer will get wise and ignore it.
Scents and repellents work for a while, until the deer get used to it and ignore it. Some plants, deer are supposed to hate. I've seen deer eat Geraniums and rip out Lavender.
Hunting, you'd have to hunt every day for ever to keep them under control.

This is my old diesel Golf beater about a week after I fitted it with a pieced together cow catcher. 
Better believe every one of my trucks has one!

Edit: I'll try that one again!


----------



## Ljute (Feb 18, 2010)

Kmbradley said:


> We live in the suburbs between MD and DC and have a deer problem. Now that we are currently under tons of snow, the deer are eating my pine trees - OK, they are destroying them. There is nothing (believe me, we have tried everything!!!!) to deter the deer. How can I save my trees? I am worried about them. There are probably 10 or so that we fear we will lose. I know people say fences work - we have seen them stand on the hind legs to reach the leaves. I have never seen anything like it. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Pruning tips, etc. We just want to save them - can't afford new trees!
> 
> thanks.
> 
> k



What good are pine trees? Everybody knows they cause chimney fires! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 19, 2010)

Try two fences. 

It's quite a bit of bother and expense, but it will keep them out. You could try just a small area, then see the results.


----------



## poulson01 (Feb 19, 2010)

They would have to be chain link or something. $$$$$$
Deer netting isn't strong enough. If they get caught in it (or inside the fenced in area) they tear it to pieces.
If anyone finds the answer, let me know!

If deer were worth money, I'd be a millionaire!
That should me my sig!


----------



## purplewg (Feb 19, 2010)

Well, you could tie a dog out there. They won't come around. At least our little scrawny deer here won't.


----------



## poulson01 (Feb 19, 2010)

If you tied a dog in my yard, it'd just bark its self to death. Also, barking dogs will get you a $500 fine here.
I have three dogs. The deer just wait for them to leave. Deer run faster then dogs and they just toy with them and tire them out. Or, the big bucks chase the dogs.:monkey:
I tried chasing them with my truck. They just wait in the tree line 'till I go away. I've had bucks threaten me a couple times. It's hard not to lose it and go on a killing spree. They're some cocky little bastrds I'll tell ya!


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 19, 2010)

My gallon jug of "deer off" arrived today. I will post results in a few days, right now I estimate my deer damage this year to be at least $10,000.


----------



## Dale (Feb 26, 2010)

$10,000.... Whoa !!!


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 27, 2010)

K, I've been away a couple days so this thread got a little long and I didn't read it all. I live just up the road from you a bit. Was raised in Olney and live in Mt Airy now. A few years ago Dad woke up in the middle of the night and saw shadows moving around on his front porch. He grabbed his shotgun and threw the door open, it was 2 deer up on the front porch eating his Taxes Yews. He had covered the front and tops of them with big orchard nets, but left the backs open. Another time I came over and had a big fat doe charge me out of his garage, she was eating the bowl of dog food in there.

My brother in law is an electrian, and he put up a motion detector around my inlaws garden. It set off a strobe light and a radio. It worked for a few days. Then Pop swore the deer were down in the garden doing the Bump to the strobe and disco music.

DNR conferences we've attended have adressed this problem and the # 1 deterent was hunting. It really isn't enough to reduce the population, but it moves the deer over to your neighbors yard. I have permission to hunt on property in Potomac and Norbeck, but with a bow, I'm always leary of the deer getting off the property into someone elses yard before expiring. How big is your lot? Anything under about three acres makes me a little nervous of escapees, Joe.


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 27, 2010)

Dale said:


> $10,000.... Whoa !!!



I have a small tree farm, approx 7,000 trees. Loss estimated on three foot arbor vitae, approx 650 [email protected] $15-$19 ea.
Good news is the Deer Off seems to be working, I have not seen any of those foul vermin eating my profits in almost a week.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 27, 2010)

Peppermint oil sprayed directly on the plants , or concentrate Garlic oil they hate the taste of both , we would use on the nursery stock for deer , the only problem is after every rain or snow it needs to be reapplied...


----------



## SMc (Feb 27, 2010)

In Connecticut, we use DeerPro Winter Animal Repellent to stop the deer from eating our customers' landscaping. It is the most popular plant care service we provide. We protect over 3000 properties every fall.


----------

